# Vigarista



## Mate

Hola a todos (tanto tiempo sin vernos),

En mi último viaje a Brasil, (Ilha do Papagaio, SC) oí la palabra "_vigarista_".

Dado que no podía encontrale intuitivamente un sigificado en castellano, pregunté a Carlinhos, mi chofer tan querido como indispensable a la hora de salir de la islita, qué quería decir.

Carlinhos definió: _vigarista_ es aquel que vive de negocios fugaces y turbios. Ser _vigarista_ es algo malo, por lo que ser acusado de serlo es un insulto. 

Les pido ayuda con esta, por favor.

Gracias - Mate


----------



## Vanda

Matedulce, erhhh amargo,

Carlinhos está certo e você não vai querer ser um vigarista:
Ladrão ou que passa o conto-do-vigário. / Velhaco, trapaceiro.

trapaceiro = trapacero (a), fullero (a)
velhaco- bellaco


----------



## Mate

Vanda said:


> Matedulce, erhhh amargo,
> 
> Carlinhos está certo e você não vai querer ser um vigarista:
> Ladrão ou que passa o conto-do-vigário. / Velhaco, trapaceiro.


Nâo vou querer? Si ja so um deles!


----------



## Brabol

Vigarista = Estafador, Tratante, Embustero.


----------



## Mate

Creo haber dado con más sinónimos: bribón, granuja, sinvergüenza, tunante. Salvo "sinvergüenza", son términos que se usan (o se usaban) en España pero no en el cono sur hoy.

Me pregunto si la palabreja "chanta" puede se sinónimo coloquial de "vigarista".

A propósito, ¿"Vigarista" es coloquial?

Tudo bom pra vocês - Mate


----------



## Vanda

Coloquial?! Boa pergunta. Acho que está mais para o coloquial...


----------



## ana lacerda

Olá
Em Portugal temos uma frase bem engraçada:"Caíste no conto/canto  do vigário..."
Isto quer dizer que alguém nos contou uma "história", que alguém nos enganou.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ana lacerda said:


> Olá
> Em Portugal temos uma frase bem engraçada:"Caíste no conto/canto  do vigário..."
> Isto quer dizer que alguém nos contou uma "história", que alguém nos enganou.



Aqui no Brasil também temos o famoso "conto do vigário", que tem o mesmo sentido de Portugal.


----------



## Brabol

ana lacerda said:


> Olá
> Em Portugal temos uma frase bem engraçada:"Caíste no conto/canto do vigário..."
> Isto quer dizer que alguém nos contou uma "história", que alguém nos enganou.


 
Mas a palavra "vigarista" não vem daí, do conto do vigário?  
Mais modernamente (no Brasil) a expressão é "171"...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Brabol said:


> Mas a palavra "vigarista" não vem daí, do conto do vigário?
> Mais modernamente (no Brasil) a expressão é "171"...


 
Bem lembrado, Brabol! Apenas para deixar claro aos que não estão familiarizados com a expressão _171_: corresponde ao artigo da Constituição Brasileira que trata do estelionato. Pronuncia-se um-sete-um.


----------



## Mate

Marcio Afonso said:


> Bem lembrado, Brabol! Apenas para deixar claro aos que não estão familiarizados com a expressão _171_: corresponde ao artigo da Constituição Brasileira que trata do estelionato. Pronuncia-se um-sete-um.


Tá bom mais, ¿que é o que "estelionato" quer dizer?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mateamargo said:


> Tá bom mas,  o que "estelionato" quer dizer?


Encontrei esta definição no Michaelis, mas apesar de achá-la incompleta, pelo menos já dá uma idéia:
es.te.li.o.na.to
s. m. Fraude de quem cede, vende ou hipoteca uma coisa, ocultando que esta já estava cedida, vendida ou hipotecada a outrem.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Mateamargo said:


> Tá bom mais, ¿que é o que "estelionato" quer dizer?


 
Desculpe, pensei que a palavra fosse a mesma em Espanhol!

*Art. 171*_ - Obter, para si ou para outrem, vantagem ilícita, em prejuízo alheio, induzindo ou mantendo alguém em erro, mediante artifício, ardil, ou qualquer outro meio fraudulento._


----------



## Mate

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Encontrei esta definição no Michaelis, mas apesar de achá-la incompleta, pelo menos já dá uma idéia:
> es.te.li.o.na.to
> s. m. Fraude de quem cede, vende ou hipoteca uma coisa, ocultando que esta já estava cedida, vendida ou hipotecada a outrem.


Obrigado pelas correçoes. 
Na Argentina uma pessoa assim fala-se simplesmente de "filho da $%&%/?$ mai que o pareu"

Obrigado - Mate


----------



## Mate

Marcio Alfonso, o senhor tá certo. Desculpe minha ignoráncia. 

Obrigado - Mate


Marcio Afonso said:


> Desculpe, pensei que a palavra fosse a mesma em Espanhol!
> 
> *Art. 171*_ - Obter, para si ou para outrem, vantagem ilícita, em prejuízo alheio, induzindo ou mantendo alguém em erro, mediante artifício, ardil, ou qualquer outro meio fraudulento._


----------

